# I'm curious...



## Lewi (Sep 28, 2009)

Do furry Conventions get public visitors? I honestly do not know because I've never been to one...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 28, 2009)

What do you mean "public" visitors? Anyone can attend a furry convention.


----------



## TamaraRose (Sep 28, 2009)

if you mean  are there normal  people  well the hotal  will likely have adlest a few normal  folks...  but the convention areas likely will be of limits


----------



## Lewi (Sep 30, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> What do you mean "public" visitors? Anyone can attend a furry convention.


  I mean people who are not furries, but just visiting.


----------



## Istanbul (Oct 1, 2009)

Sure, that happens. That said, no one - furry or otherwise - can generally access convention events and convention space without paying for registration. If you pay to get in, I don't care if you're a furry, a trekkie, a Dr. Who fan, or a Gregorian monk (okay, that last one would be pretty sweet), you're golden.


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Oct 1, 2009)

I've yet to be to a furry convention that has the entire hotel completely taken over.  Usually there are still ordinary guests in the hotel who can't enter the convention event rooms, but still see the furries/fursuits out and about in the common areas.  One Califur convention actually shared the hotel with a high school prom on the same night.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 14, 2009)

ima going to a fur meet in london tonightyy... and ive never beeen
am so nervouss.. what if they don like mee :O eep!
*hides behind ears*


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 14, 2009)

RedclawTheOtter said:


> I've yet to be to a furry convention that has the entire hotel completely taken over.  Usually there are still ordinary guests in the hotel who can't enter the convention event rooms, but still see the furries/fursuits out and about in the common areas.  One Califur convention actually shared the hotel with a high school prom on the same night.


I saw the videos of that, the prom people were actually excited about it.


----------



## kiwi (Oct 14, 2009)

i meant saturday nightyyy xO


----------



## shadowulf (Oct 14, 2009)

yes the public do sometimes come into teh conventions simply for the hotels tho not the con


----------

